# Aura Cacia EO ? Are these any good?



## SoapieSuds (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone used the Aura Cacia EO? Are these any good or is it junk? A Friend of mine was just telling me about them and i dont want to waste money if its not worth it.....:thumbdown:


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2013)

They are good but are frightfully expensive.  A better bet is to order from a reputable on-line vendor.  New Directions Aromatics, Liberty Natural, 1RawPlant, soapmaking resource, and Adobe soapworks all have good prices and quality.  Camden Grey is probably the most economical but gets mixed reviews - I've never had a problem with them but I've heard a few stories.


----------



## SoapieSuds (Jan 8, 2013)

Well she can get them at almost wholesale cost for me which is why i was asking  im glad to hear they are good maybe i will order a few from her to try them out 

Thanks for the tip on the others too i will price compare them as well


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

They are great! Jealous of your friend!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 9, 2013)

Aura Cacia is the only brand that I've found available locally here.  Tea tree was around $9, which seemed on par with online prices.  My DH got me rose and cinnamon leaf for Xmas and they were around $5 each.  I have only used them each once and they seemed to work fine.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

The Aura Cacia Rose Absolute is diluted in Jojoba Oil...that's why it is somewhat inexpensive. True Rosé Absolute costs much more than $5...0.5 oz costs about $125 +/-.
Aura Cacia Essential Oils are ok quality, but their pricing is way high for 0.5 oz bottles at a health food store. It is a good way to try an oil before buying a larger amount, or if you're committed to buying locally and not paying shipping fees.
Tea Tree Oil is relatively inexpensive: about $12 for 4 oz...so $9 for 0.5 oz is about 6x that cost.


----------



## Genny (Jan 9, 2013)

My FIL thought he was being nice and bought me one of their ginger eo's at the health food store.  It was seriously awful.  Smelled like dirt & butt.  It was definitely not the earthy, spicy & warm scent I was used to in my usual ginger eo's.

Just thought I'd throw that out there if considering buying their ginger. LOL

But after looking online, their prices do seem pretty expensive.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2013)

Genny said:


> My FIL thought he was being nice and bought me one of their ginger eo's at the health food store.  It was seriously awful.  Smelled like dirt & butt.  It was definitely not the earthy, spicy & warm scent I was used to in my usual ginger eo's.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there if considering buying their ginger. LOL
> 
> But after looking online, their prices do seem pretty expensive.



Ginger EO derived from dried ginger smells nasty.  The good stuff comes from fresh ginger and/or is CO2 processed.


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 9, 2013)

I love Aura Cacia eo's. Also I can buy them locally. I do use eo from The Essential Oil Company, they are pricey however their scent last longer in anything I've made.


----------



## Aura Cacia (Jan 10, 2013)

Aura Cacia PR Director here... Hello, everyone! My name is Joe Coffey.  Don't worry, my intent isn't to commandeer this thread, pummel you with  marketing or say anything negative about other companies. The question  that started this thread is something I can give you some perspective on  so I thought I'd do so. Quality is something we take very seriously.  We're always willing to shed some light on how we procure our essential  oils and how that affects retail prices.

We sell 100% pure  essential oils as well as various blends, carrier oils and other  personal care products that feature our essential oils. As an  aromatherapy company, we know that it is the chemistry of the essential  oils that provide the benefits people seek. Different processes are used  to produce essential oils. Our approach is to avoid chemicals while  prioritizing quality. We are an eco-minded, sustainability-focused co-op  that aims to provide aromatheraphy users with the best possible  essential oils and personal care products. The price of our products is a  direct reflection of this commitment to quality. We have our own  on-site gas chromatography equipment that allows us to verify the  molecular structure of the essential oils we get from our suppliers. We  reject oils that aren't 100% pure. This data is available to anyone who  wants to see it -- we're very proud of this and encourage customers to  familiarize themselves with this level of quality control and  transparency. There is no governing body that regulates the aromatherapy  industry so you'll see lots of different descriptions of quality and  purity. Unfortunately, this leaves customers on their own when it comes  to figuring out what "quality" really means. Combine that with the fact  that the aroma profiles of some essential oils are sometimes a bit  different or unfamiliar in their purest forms... and you can see where  different experiences and preferences can add to the confusion or even  misinformation that is out there. 

Some essential oils are quite  expensive to produce. For example, it takes about 60,000 roses to  produce a single ounce of rose absolute essential oil. It takes less if  chemicals are involved, but then the end product isn't pure. And, of  course, chemical-heavy oils that merely mimic a flower's aroma can  contain zero botanical matter from the flower itself. Thus, essential  oils vary greatly in price. Because some essential oils are extremely  expensive in their purest forms, many people prefer to buy them blended  with other carrier oils. This can bring the price down while still  offering aromatherapy benefits. We offer such versions for this reason  and label them clearly.

We are delighted to see our name  mentioned in this forum and appreciate the opportunity to participate in  this conversation. The art of making soap is a time-honored tradition  that has been passed down for generations and continues to be innovated  through forums like this. We encourage the use of natural products in  soap making, whether it's with our products or those of another company.  Thanks for trying our essential oils and sharing what you think about  them. If you haven't tried them, we'd love for you to give them a whirl!

I'll keep an eye on this thread and answer any specific questions you  may have about our co-op and our essential oils. We have a wealth of  information about our co-op and essential oils in general on our website,  too.


----------



## SoapieSuds (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies  I think im going to order a few and see how i like them in my trial soaps


----------



## paillo (Jan 10, 2013)

When for whatever reason I run out of an essential oil I need quickly, I run to my local health food store and get Aura Cacia EOs. Have always found them to be of most excellent quality. And yes, do read the ingredients carefully - as Joe says, if a frightfully expensive oil is blended with a good carrier oil it's still a great product, just maybe not what you were expecting. I make enough soap to need to buy large quantities online, but for lotions and bath products I love to experiment with smaller quantities from the health food store . Joe, glad you touched base here!


----------

